

The 10 Most Edited Pages of Wikipedia in 2014 - sharkweek
https://blog.wikimedia.org/2014/12/30/top-10-most-edited-pages-in-2014/

======
fubarred
It would also be interesting to have the "top X most corporate-spin control
pretending to be content but got caught reverting and adding edits" pages.

